# [SOLVED] Cooling my computer



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

I have posted problems on this forum earlier about graphic card related problems, I am not pretty sure it's heat releated problems. So my main goal is to cool down my GPU, and the whole computer. But most improtant my GPU.
I am not a pc wizard of any kind, so try to keep it simple.

I have set up my fan speed to 75%, and my GPU is now about 39-40 when it's idle. by doing the 3d view in atitools, the temp goes up to 57, and hovers around there. *I have been thinking about buying a VGA cooler fan, to put on my card. So, do you know any fans that will fit to my card, and cool it down?* I'm also thinking about switching out my case fans, anyone ever had any experience with the antec case?
Also, I have been able to play flawless before, when my room was cold as ice. Made it unbearable for me to sit there, though.

And one more thing, I also got this optional fan. I didn't build my comuter myself, (as I said, I'm no pc wizard), but I chose the part and got it built and sent to me. So i'm thinking of maybe installing this fan, even though it's not my GPU it cools. It got a warning: "*For use in junction with passive cooler or water cooler ONLY. Installing the optional fan with an active CPU cooler will interfer with the internal cpu cooler airflow and endanger the systems satability*". The instakkation guide shows the fan being inserted on top of this orange block (Heatsink?), which I do have. So, is it safe to install it? Should I provide pics, if it's needed?

Also, a makeshift solution I use until the problem get fixed, a floorfan blowing at the computer.

So, all in all, what this topic is about:
Cooling my computer, and most important, the graphics card. On a budget, of course.

*CASE: Antec nine hundred
GRAPHIC CARD: Geforce 9800GTX 512MB
PSU: 550W
MOBO: Asus P5N-D
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33GHz
RAM: 2G (1G+1G)
Sound card: Creative SB X-Fi Gamer
*
Nothing is overclocked, and nothing is done anything special with.

All help is appreciated. Thanks in advance, Auroron.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

You could get one of these, it will definately cool your GPU down.
Other than that, you should provide a clear enough path for airflow in your case, this means routing cables round the sides of the case, using round floppy/HDD/CD drive cables.
Good practice for airflow, is to ensure that it goes from front to back, without being impeded. Also, take a look at your fans to make sure all of them are blowing in the right direction. Front and side fans should blow in (preferably a low RPM fan for the front) and your rear fan should be blowing out (pref. high RPM fan). This should instantly provide a constant flow of cool air into your case (depending on ambient room temperature)
Hope this helps.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

STS- look again. He has a 9800GTX. Those do not have removable heat sinks.

I also have the 900 and a 9800GTX. My temps hover around 60C in game, with all the case fans at full power. If i leave the case fans as low flow/quiet, the card will go into the mid-high 70's in a heartbeat.

You're using a side fan, correct?


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

i'm not quite sure what you mean by side fan, sorry. Do you mean my floor fan blowing at the computer?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*



Auroron said:


> i'm not quite sure what you mean by side fan, sorry. Do you mean my floor fan blowing at the computer?


the fan in the removable door. 

Here's my system. I used the top of the HDD cage and the hard drive to create a duct directly to the intake of the gfx card. Then the side fan helps force the air into the intake fan on the gfx card. Then the gfx card ducts the air on it's own out the rear panel.

That's why the case fans make such a big difference from 60C at full power to 75C+ with case fans off.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

I recommed Thermaltake's DuOrb VGA cooler. It has a lot of good reviews and i'm running 2 of them on my cards. Mine only hit about 45C during gameplay. Not sure if they work with the 9-Series cards.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*



MyKobalt said:


> I recommed Thermaltake's DuOrb VGA cooler. It has a lot of good reviews and i'm running 2 of them on my cards. Mine only hit about 45C during gameplay. Not sure if they work with the 9-Series cards.


again

9800 cards CANNOT have the HSF replaced, without damaged the card. It uses the same cooler as the 9800GX2.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

AAAh right, I'd read that the cooler on the 9800 and 8800 was the same.
Apologies Auroron, Im fluffy brained sometimes. That seems a bit backward of nvidia. They dont usually make it that hard to remove it.


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

So I can't change my fan/heatsink on my card? So what do you recommend I do?
Also, for the side fan, I don't think have one attached to the door. Or do you mean the intel fan? as I said, I have not been inside my computer much, because I have never really had the need to.
Also, my LED lights on the two fans on the front has stopped working, and I don't know why. I think the fans are working though, because It's cold when I put my hand over.

also, i found this: http://www.crazypc.com/products/hr-03-gt-51001GT.html
It says it fits to the 9800GTX cards. Don't know if it fits in my case, though.

More solutions would be appreciated


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

I know for sure the 9800GX2 isn't supposed to be removable..my GTX has the same cooler as the GX2. I agree, a little odd for nvidia to do that, but probably is better in the consumer interest since nvidia doesnt have to question it on warrantee claims. But mfgr's may be figureing out how to break the integrated tabs loose (or however it's attached) to put new coolers on.

take a flashlight and shine it to the fans- you'll be able to see if they're spinnign or not. I've had problems with the molex adapter on every antec fan i've used, and my bottom front one's speed switch has already failed. did you put your PC in the case, or somebody else? I Highly doubt you have a side fan, as the case doesn't come with one out of the box (IMO i think it should).


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

So, I can mount a fan on the removable door? 120mm fan, amiright? Maybe I should try that?
And by the way, the fans on the front. I'm having a hard time seeing if they spin. 








See that fan-like figure behind the grating. That doesn't spin. is it supposed to? I don't know. They were like when I got the pc. Or is the fan behind that one? If you catch my drift.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

yes, those blades should be spinning.

yes, the lack of a side fan is what causes your high GPU temp. any 120mm fan will do, it's straightforward mounting.

When you put the motherboard, power supply, ect in the case, did you connect all 4 power leads for the fans? 2 come from the front, 1 from the back, and 1 dangles off the top.


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

I'll take a loog on the fans later today and see if I can make the fans spin. Also, I think i'll buy a fan. I found one with very positive feedback and a very good price.
But, that optional fan I talked about, is it safe to install it? Or is it just a waste with a new fan+the front fans working again?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

no, you NEED the side fan. I dont know why antec doesnt ship the case with one. If you have a graphics card (especially an 8 or 9 series), you need a side fan to cool it.


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

Yes, I said I will get a side fan, I was talking about the little fan to be inserted sindie the pc.


----------



## StevieO (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

I use the Vantic PCI slot fan http://www.xoxide.com/fancard.html I only run one 9600 GT card but the fans seems the keep the card very cool, it also has speed settings. Its a cheap and effective way to keep your card cool.

(think I got mine at newegg for $9.00 USD)


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

for the older 5, 6, 7, low 8 series card, and any card that exhausts it's heat into the case, the slot coolers are a good idea, i've used them. But for the high 8 and 9 cards that exhaust out the back of the PCI through the second PCI bracket, a slot cooler won't do much good. Or so thats how i see it. the side case fam makes the biggest difference.


----------



## StevieO (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*



magnethead said:


> for the older 5, 6, 7, low 8 series card, and any card that exhausts it's heat into the case, the slot coolers are a good idea, i've used them. But for the high 8 and 9 cards that exhaust out the back of the PCI through the second PCI bracket, a slot cooler won't do much good. Or so thats how i see it. the side case fam makes the biggest difference.


I figured that the PCI slot fan pushed the cool air at the bottom of the case to the card and then the card exhaust the heat out the back. I currently using 9600 GT with a the second slot exhaust on it, maybe I'll remove the slot fan and see if the slot fan is even doing any good.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

no, the slot fan take the air in at the blades, and exhausts it ou the back of the PC. And no, they cant be reversed.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

I have a antec 900 case too with all the fan slots filled up
the middle optional one and the side fan. I really notice my tiny room heat up quick when my comp is doing intensive cpu or gpu stuff. this is my setup
2 front 120mmfans sucking (high performance)
1 mid 120mm (hp)
1 side 120mm (hp)
1 top 200mm fan (mid performance)
1 rear 120mm (hp)
The mid fan is hardest to install but it should only take a minute or 2 to figure out(I hjust had to make it was sucking not blowing so it wasn't being counter productive against my front fans)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

every 2 or 3 months i buy a can of the compressed air to do a quick once a week quick cleaning to get rid of dust. They sell the cans of air everywhere.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*



Mcninjaguy said:


> I have a antec 900 case too with all the fan slots filled up
> the middle optional one and the side fan. I really notice my tiny room heat up quick when my comp is doing intensive cpu or gpu stuff. this is my setup
> 2 front 120mmfans sucking (high performance)
> 1 mid 120mm (hp)
> ...


as you might have nocticed in the picture of my system, the 9 series cards are too long for the middle fan. I'm using all stock antec tricool's in my system.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

I see... did you take out the bracket that holds the fan too???


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*



Mcninjaguy said:


> I see... did you take out the bracket that holds the fan too???


yea. It actually was just laying in the bottom when the case arrived. Never had a need for it anyways.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

How bout one of these for the backside of the VGA card?
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p...ler_hr11.htm?art=MTQyMywxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

now i've seen everything. 

I'd be leary removing the harness screws top install it though. I'm not sure many people really know what the big black cover is hiding?


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

naked ladies or horrific demons of electronic destruction.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

I run all my fans at FULL speed. Screw the noise. Make sure you got a front and side running. And an exhaust.


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

So I ordered a zalman 120mm fan now.
http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=200

Haven't had time to check out out the front fans yet.
Also, Atitool stopped working on me, it's not showing my temps. When I try to open 3d view it says: The videocard you selected for overclocking (I am not overclocking) does not seem to be in use by windows. Visual testing disabled. 
Yet I can play just fine. And Fanspeed tells me my comouters temperatures just fine. Huh.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*



Mcninjaguy said:


> every 2 or 3 months i buy a can of the compressed air to do a quick once a week quick cleaning to get rid of dust. They sell the cans of air everywhere.


I dont even do that, an old toothbrush does me.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

ohh cool... is the toothbrush yours?:grin:


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

Okay, I have the fan I have inserted it in ym side panel, but the fan is not running. HALP!
As stated above, it's a Zalman ZM-F3. Help? have I plugged it wrong?


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

Scratch that, I got it to work, AND the front fans too!
But ther'es one last problem. It makes no impact on my temp whatsoever. It's still at 40.
So.. Just to make sure. The side panel fan is supposed to SUCK IN air, or BLOW OUT air? Please answer. Last question. Then you will recieve cookies.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

side should be sucking it in.

It won't help your CPU temps alot, but check your gfx....


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

yeah, my gfx is at 40. I'm using Atitool and rivatuner for this. Both show 40. could it be that the side fan interrupts the airflow, or anything along that line?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

ok, gfx at 40 is good. CPU at 40 is bad.


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

cpu is at around 30 (+ -) when NOT under load. and goes up to 37-38 when doign the 3d view in atitools. I hope thats acceptable.


----------



## Auroron (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

sorry for double post, but I have now noticed big changes in the temp. When I don't set the fan speed up, my gfx temp is on 60, with the side fan (And no increased fan speed), it's on 49.
So yes, it works.
So this thread can now be called closed, solved or something like that.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## garettrules (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

Have you recentaly made any comeputer upgrades or played with the power supply? your fans might have stopped becaouse you dont have enouf power you might need to get a bigger one.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cooling my computer*

thread/issue is solved.


----------

